# Fact or Fiction 2007 Season.



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I was going to wait until the last week of September but what the hell...


You guys know the drill... of course Ill start.



*" LA Lakers will be higher than 7 seed this upcoming season"*


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: The Dallas Mavericks will go to the Finals yet again.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fact.
> 
> F/F: The Dallas Mavericks will go to the Finals yet again.


fact

spurs declined, amare is questionable, dallas improved

F/F:adam morrison eventually shaves his molestache sometime in the season


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> F/F:adam morrison eventually shaves his molestouche sometime in the season


Fact. It will get too long after a while.

F/F: The Heat and Cavaliers will both make an ECF appearance.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fiction. Bulls vs. heat.

f/f New York Knicks will make the playoffs.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Fiction

No chemistry= No playoffs


F/F
Bulls goto Finals this year


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Fiction, it's Bron's year.

F/F The East is considered stronger than the West at the end of 07?


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Fiction, it's Bron's year.
> 
> F/F The East is considered stronger than the West at the end of 07?


Fiction. Not even close. After the top 2-3 teams in the East there is a huge dropoff talent-wise. The West is way deeper from top to bottom.

F/F: The Celtics will make the playoffs this year.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

Fiction: i dont see them getting past the following, Cavs, Pistons, Heat, Bulls, Wiz, Bucks, Nets, Pacers

that leaves them at 9th or worse depending on how magic go

F/F: the phoenix suns will own the leagues best record


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction.

Cleveland and Miami will be 1 and 2 for this coming year's final standings.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Fiction, Miami maybe, Cle, doubt it.


F|F: Brandon Roy wins the ROY.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

F/F LeBron wins MVP


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> Fiction, Miami maybe, Cle, doubt it.
> 
> 
> F|F: Brandon Roy wins the ROY.


Fiction Randy Foye wins it.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> F/F LeBron wins MVP


Fiction. DWade will be better than him.

F/F: Kobe wins MVP?


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction. DWade will be better than him.
> 
> F/F: Kobe wins MVP?


Fact he should've got it last year..

F/F: Dwight will have a 20/10 season?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

AIFAN3 said:


> F/F: Dwight will have a 20/10 season?


Fact. He already had 10+ rebounds last year. He just needs to up his offensive game.

F/F: There will be one more trade that will be huge before the season starts?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

F/F: There will be one more trade that will be huge before the season starts?

Fact: yes

F/F The nets will win the championship


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

F/F The nets will win the championship
Fact: They will win game 7 in the finals

F/F: Vince Carter will win MVP


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction, he won't even be a candidate, and I don't think you're allowed to answer your own questions.

F/F: The Pistons will win more than 50 next season.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

This guy kills me :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction, he won't even be a candidate, and I don't think you're allowed to answer your own questions.
> 
> F/F: The Pistons will win more than 50 next season.


Fact , people overrate Bens impact...

F/F Marbury will prove all the Haters wrong and finally lead the knicks to the playoffs and at least the 2nd round?


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

AIFAN3 said:


> Fact , people overrate Bens impact...
> 
> F/F Marbury will prove all the Haters wrong and finally lead the knicks to the playoffs and at least the 2nd round?


:stupid:Fact. The Knicks will average 125 ppg and will be the best team in the league. Just ask frank00078 or whatever his name is. 

F/F: The Kings will be higher than a sixth seed next season.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Legend_33 said:


> :stupid:Fact. The Knicks will average 125 ppg and will be the best team in the league. Just ask frank00078 or whatever his name is.
> 
> F/F: The Kings will be higher than a sixth seed next season.


Fiction

Defintely not higher than 6, ill say 7th seed tops, especially with the possibility of Bonzi bolting out.

F/F:
Boston Celtics will make the playoffs...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

AIFAN3 said:


> F/F Marbury will prove all the Haters wrong and finally lead the knicks to the playoffs and at least the 2nd round?


Ill have to say Fact, I even made a thread about the NYC's prodigal son. Cant mess with Starbury and Isiah combination. 

*lol


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Legend_33 said:


> :stupid:Fact. The Knicks will average 125 ppg and will be the best team in the league. Just ask frank00078 or whatever his name is.
> 
> F/F: The Kings will be higher than a sixth seed next season.


fact: with Mike Bibby in his contract year expect him to have a breakout year, and is Artest in a contract year too?

F/F Marvin William having a breakout year this season and proving he should have been pick number 2 overall in 2005.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> fact: with Mike Bibby in his contract year expect him to have a breakout year, and is Artest in a contract year too?
> 
> F/F Marvin William having a breakout year this season and proving he should have been pick number 2 overall in 2005.


Fiction. He'll improve, but if any Hawk is going to "break out", it's Josh Smith.


F/F - Minnesota will make the playoffs.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> fact: with Mike Bibby in his contract year expect him to have a breakout year, and is Artest in a contract year too?
> 
> F/F Marvin William having a breakout year this season and proving he should have been pick number 2 overall in 2005.


in no way will the Kings be a superior team next season if they do not resign Bonzi Wells.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> Fiction. He'll improve, but if any Hawk is going to "break out", it's Josh Smith.
> 
> 
> F/F - Minnesota will make the playoffs.


Fiction

F/F - Allen Iverson will play the entire 2006/2007 season as a Sixer.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Fiction
> 
> F/F - Allen Iverson will play the entire 2006/2007 season as a Sixer.


FACT Philly will not be able to trade him.

F/F The Detroit Pistons will make the ECF?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction, 1 of 2 teams I don't want to see in the CF or the playoffs.

F/F Raptors will make the playoffs.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Fiction, 1 of 2 teams I don't want to see in the CF or the playoffs.
> 
> F/F Raptors will make the playoffs.


Fact, they can grab the 8th spot.

Spurs win championship.

F/F.


----------



## KobesAdvocate24 (Aug 5, 2006)

FACT. They like to win their championships every year or two.

F/F Kobe scores 82+ points in a game this season.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact. The only offensive compliment we added was Vladimir Radmanovic.

F/F: The Hornets make the playoffs.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> F/F: The Hornets make the playoffs.


Fact. They have the talent. West, Paul and Stojakovic could all average 18 ppg or so at the same time.

F/F: Baron Davis will play 60 or mroe games this season.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Fact, he'll be in shape and healthy.

F/F, DIRK will be in the TOP 5 in MVP voting.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Fiction.

Nash,LeBron,Wade,Kobe and even a healthy Tracy McGrady will be in front of Dirk. Also, the improved play of Josh Howard and Jason Terry be a factor as well.

F/F Dwight Howard will lead the league in rebounds this year.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry to interrupt this BUT!, did you just say that Josh Howard and Jason Terry will be ahead of Dirk in MVP voting Next season?! and TMAC after the Family issues and INJURIES? WHAT?!



EDIT!! Sorry, read it wrong.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Fact: Nash has a chance for a 3-peat.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction

Phoenix will make it to the WCF again


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry to interrupt this BUT!, did you just say that Josh Howard and Jason Terry will be ahead of Dirk in MVP voting Next season?! and TMAC after the Family issues and INJURIES? WHAT?!


He didn't say J-Ho and JET would be ahead of Dirk in MVP voting. He said the improved play of them would factor into Dirk's voting and stop him from being a top 5 candidate.

T-Mac's family is fine. It was his health that stopped him from competing last year, and he's healthy now.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Fiction
> 
> Phoenix will make it to the WCF again


Fiction. West is too loaded.

F/F: Carmelo will be an MVP candidate.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> He didn't say J-Ho and JET would be ahead of Dirk in MVP voting. He said the improved play of them would factor into Dirk's voting and stop him from being a top 5 candidate.
> 
> T-Mac's family is fine. It was his health that stopped him from competing last year, and he's healthy now.


If I could remember, there was at least 1 death of T-Mac's family.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Fact: Nugz don't have many consistent scoring options

F/F: Dwight Howard averages 20/15 ever in a season


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> If I could remember, there was at least 1 death of T-Mac's family.


1 death doesn't stop a player from playing 35 games in a season.


----------



## Tupav (Jun 17, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Fact: Nugz don't have many consistent scoring options
> 
> F/F: Dwight Howard averages 20/15 ever in a season


Fiction


Boris Diaw Will average 20 points per game. (fact)


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Fact: Nugz don't have many consistent scoring options
> 
> F/F: Dwight Howard averages 20/15 ever in a season


Fact, in his prime.

F/F: The Cavaliers will win 60 games this season.


----------



## LittleBrother (Jul 29, 2006)

Fact. I think the Rockets will break out this season, making T-Mac a likely candidate to vie for the silverware. And so will Carmelo Anthony, judging by his world cup friendly (I know it has been only 1 game but so what)

F/F: Shannon Brown will have a bigger role than Eric Snow on the Cavs


----------



## Tupav (Jun 17, 2006)

LittleBrother said:


> Fact. I think the Rockets will break out this season, making T-Mac a likely candidate to vie for the silverware. And so will Carmelo Anthony, judging by his world cup friendly (I know it has been only 1 game but so what)
> 
> F/F: Shannon Brown will have a bigger role than Eric Snow on the Cavs


Fact, Shannon Brown is gonna be grimey


F/F: Gred Oden will suck


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fact, in his prime.
> 
> F/F: The Cavaliers will win 60 games this season.




Fiction: They haven't done much in the off season and might lose Gooden

F/F: Bobcats make the playoffs


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

FICTION, Bobcats? Playoffs? EH, not quite next year.


F/F Mavericks are top seed in the west.


----------



## Tupav (Jun 17, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> FICTION, Bobcats? Playoffs? EH, not quite next year.
> 
> 
> F/F Mavericks are top seed in the west.


Fiction- Dirk nowitski will suck so much and mav's will resign podzolkin to fill his role as the teams startign PF


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Tupav said:


> F/F: Gred Oden will suck


Fiction



DiirkLUVA41 said:


> F/F Mavericks are top seed in the west.


Fact

Miami Heat will repeat


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Miami Heat will repeat


Fiction.

F/F: The Lakers will win 50 games this season.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction.
> 
> F/F: The Lakers will win 50 games this season.




Fact, they added Radman!!!


F/F: Kwame brown averages 12/9 next season


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

fact.

F/F Nash gets a 3-peat -_-?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> fact.
> 
> F/F Nash gets a 3-peat -_-?


Fiction.

F/F: Yao will make first team all-NBA.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction, been asked before

Darko will make a significant impact on Orlando's success


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Fiction, been asked before
> 
> Darko will make a significant impact on Orlando's success


Fact.

F/F: Kobe will break 100 this season.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Fiction. BOY PLEASE! 



F/F .. Heat Win another one.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Fiction. BOY PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> F/F .. Heat Win another one.



Fiction. I see a Western team taking them out this year.


Fact or Fiction : The TrailBlazers will not be the worst team in the league next season.


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Fiction. The Hawks screwed up taking Shelden Williams over Randy Foye.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fact. 

FG% goes down because of the new ball.


----------



## notorioustlp (Jun 13, 2006)

Fiction. Refs continue to call games tighter, resulting in slightly higher FG%

F/F: Isiah Thomas is still employed by the Knicks at the end of the year.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

notorioustlp said:


> Fiction. Refs continue to call games tighter, resulting in slightly higher FG%
> 
> F/F: Isiah Thomas is still employed by the Knicks at the end of the year.


Fact. Isiah owns compromising pictures of the owner.

Fact or fiction.... The Sonics will move after the season is over.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Fact: Steve Nash was MVP twice, ^_<
F/F: Kobe will assult a police man before the first Phoenix game.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Dynamic™ said:


> Fact: Steve Nash was MVP twice, ^_<
> F/F: Kobe will assult a police man before the first Phoenix game.


Fiction

F/F Kobe will repeat as scoring champ this year.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: We will have 5 players averaging over 30 PPG this year.

Arenas
Wade
LeBron
Kobe
Iverson


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Fact.
> 
> F/F: We will have 5 players averaging over 30 PPG this year.
> 
> ...



Fiction


Bucks make playoffs


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction

NBA will come back to NBC 2 years later and we all share memories of LeBron and Wade duking it out 10 years later.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> NBA will come back to NBC 2 years later and we all share memories of LeBron and Wade duking it out 10 years later.


Fiction

F/F People will actually realize that Rudy Gay is the best player from this years rookie class.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: 3 Miami Heat players will retire after a failed repeat this year.

Shaq
Zo
Payton


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Fact

F/F
D-Wade avg 30/7/8 next season?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: The Rockets make the playoffs this year.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

> Fact.
> 
> F/F: The Rockets make the playoffs this year.


Fact. People seem to forget that they looked like one of the best teams in the West before McGrady and Yao are hurt. Funny how athlete's injuries cause memory problems for a lot of fans.

F/F Jazz win the NW division?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Fact = Gotta go with my boy Ronnie Brewer.

F / F = The Heat are the best regular season team in the East(Playoff question already made many times.)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Fact = Gotta go with my boy Ronnie Brewer.
> 
> F / F = The Heat are the best regular season team in the East(Playoff question already made many times.)



Fact

Starbury becomes an MVP canidate F/F


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Fiction like a R.L. Stein book


F/F Chicago wins the Central.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: The Bulls go to the Finals.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fact.
> 
> F/F: The Bulls go to the Finals.


Fiction. 

Lebron James will score 33 or more ppg next season.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: DWade will have his own drink named GatorWade.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

With all his hype and publicity I wouldnt be suprised but I'll say fiction

F/F
Dirk Nowitzki avg 30/12/4 next season


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction. He has too many offensive weapons on his team to have to average 30 ppg.

F/F: Kobe Bryant will win ASG MVP.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction. He has too many offensive weapons on his team to have to average 30 ppg.
> 
> F/F: Kobe Bryant will win ASG MVP.


Fiction 

F/F Detroit wins 55+ games next season.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Fiction

JJ Redick hits 1+ gamewinner(s).


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

supermati said:


> Fiction
> 
> JJ Redick hits 1+ gamewinner(s).


Fiction

F/F Suns will make it to the finals.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: The Mavericks will lose all 4 reg. season games to the Warriors again.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction.
> 
> F/F: The Mavericks will lose all 4 reg. season games to the Warriors again.


Fiction, but last year they lost 3 of 4 not all 4.

F/F Miami will have an over .500 head-2-head record with the nets in the regular season.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: The Utah Jazz will make the playoffs.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction.
> 
> F/F: The Utah Jazz will make the playoffs.


Fact, they improved enough and will finally stay relativley injury free.

F/F: The bulls will not be a contendor.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction.

Cleveland vs Miami for this year's ECF


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Fiction.
> 
> Cleveland vs Miami for this year's ECF


Fact. I think the Cavs are slightly better than the Bulls at this point.

F/F: Artest will go through the whole season without getting suspended.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact, and SAC will make the playoffs because of him.

F/F: Yao and McGrady will be healthy all season.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Fact, and SAC will make the playoffs because of him.
> 
> F/F: Yao and McGrady will be healthy all season.


Fiction. T-Mac has never played a full season ever in his career.

F/F: Gerald Green will have a breakout year.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: The Lakers will make the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fact

F/F- The Clippers will make the Western Conference Finals


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F- The Clippers will make the Western Conference Finals


Fiction they will have a tought time overcoming the Spurs, Mavs, and the Suns.

F/F- Isiah Thomas coaches the Knicks to 35+ wins


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> Fiction they will have a tought time overcoming the Spurs, Mavs, and the Suns.
> 
> F/F- Isiah Thomas coaches the Knicks to 35+ wins


Fact

F/F - Speedy Claxton is the GOAT


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

....at making sandwiches....

FACT.

The Timberwolves will win the NW division.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

tough call, given their current roster it is highly possible, though i wouldnt be banking on it...

FACT

all central division teams will make the playoffs.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Auggie said:


> tough call, given their current roster it is highly possible, though i wouldnt be banking on it...
> 
> FACT
> 
> all central division teams will make the playoffs.



fact...



Sheed can go this year without having to sit out of a game due to to many technicals


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

MRedd22 said:


> fact...
> 
> 
> 
> Sheed can go this year without having to sit out of a game due to to many technicals


Fiction

F/F- Kenyon Martin gets' bought out.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Fiction
> 
> F/F- Kenyon Martin gets' bought out.


Fiction

F/F Carmelo Anthony will finally make the all-star team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

VC4MVP said:


> Fiction
> 
> F/F Carmelo Anthony will finally make the all-star team.


Fact

F/F NY Knicks win the Atlantic division


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F NY Knicks win the Atlantic division


Fiction

F/F Shelden Williams averages a double-double.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Fiction
> 
> F/F Shelden Williams averages a double-double.


Fiction. He wasn't even close to it in the RMR.

F/F Houston will be a 2nd-round team this year.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: DWade will average 30+ PPG.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Fiction, close but he won't need to.

F/F: LeBron James gets more triple-doubles than Jason Kidd, leads the league in that category.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Fiction, close but he won't need to.
> 
> F/F: LeBron James gets more triple-doubles than Jason Kidd, leads the league in that category.


This one is really hard but i have to say FACT.

F/F Shaq plays 65+ games this season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Fact.

F/F: Vlad Radmanovic averages 14+ppg.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: The Utah Jazz make the playoffs.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction.

Shaq gets lazy and comes to training camp out of shape.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fact
Amare will prove all of his haters wrong, and run Phoenix to the title. :biggrin:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: The Rockets will win 50+ games.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction.
> 
> F/F: The Rockets will win 50+ games.


Fiction

F/F The nets will make it to the ECF.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Fiction. He wasn't even close to it in the RMR.
> 
> F/F Houston will be a 2nd-round team this year.


Fact

Fact/Fiction 

Chris Paul becomes an all-star this year


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Fiction

Yao and TMac make 1st/2nd All-NBA respectively


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fiction

Suns will score over 118 ppg.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> Fiction
> 
> Suns will score over 118 ppg.



Fiction.


LeBron Averages an amazing 29/8/8


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fiction





The suns will win the title


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> Fiction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fiction.

fact/fiction[too lazy to see if it's already been done] kobe will average 35+ again?


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

FICTION



steve nash will lead the nba in assists


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Fact.

Memphis will win 1 playoff game.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fact

suns will win 60 +


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Fiction.

Hawks will win 35+ games.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

^fact.. close though..

F/F - TJ Ford will lead the eastern conference in assists per game


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

fiction

The Knicks will hand Greg Oden on a silver platter to the Bulls with the worst record in he NBA.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Fiction. The worst team doesn't usually win the #1 pick.

Michael Jordan will stay with the Bobcats for more than 3 seasons.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Fiction

F/F: A rookie makes the all-star team.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fact

Barbosa avergas 10+ points


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: Amare will return back to his explosive self.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

FACT

The Lakers will beat the Suns on opening night.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

*No masked cursing.*


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fact

Suns will win 70+ games with 100% Amare


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Fiction.

Baron Davis will be injured again this season for more than 10 games.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Fact

The West will have 6 50 win teams
Spurs,Mavs,Suns,Rockets,Clippers,Kings


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

fiction...the kings will drop off...i'll give them 46. 

Fact or Fiction
Cavs and Spurs in the finals


----------



## Kingpin66 (Jul 12, 2005)

Fiction....should be Heat and Suns/Mavs

F/F: Lebron James will win the scoring race


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fact

The suns will beat the spurs 3 out of 4 games


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> Fact
> 
> The suns will beat the spurs 3 out of 4 games


Fact, the Mavs' up-tempo offense killed the Spurs and the Suns' tempo is 10x ours...

F/F Michael decides to scratch that itch and play for the Bobcats.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

amare will be in the top 5 in ppg


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Fact, the Mavs' up-tempo offense killed the Spurs and the Suns' tempo is 10x ours...
> 
> F/F Michael decides to scratch that itch and play for the Bobcats.


Definitely a fiction, as much ego as Mike has, he would never, ever...ever play basketball just to "teach" kids how to play the game of basketball the right way when he knows he doesnt have any more gas in his tank.


F/F: Kwame's second half explosion last season (13ppg and 9rpg?) was no fluke.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> fiction
> 
> amare will be in the top 5 in ppg


Fiction - top 15

Lakers will not be in the playoffs as long as Rockets and/or Jazz stay healthy


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Fiction - top 15
> 
> Lakers will not be in the playoffs as long as Rockets and/or Jazz stay healthy


false..kobe is just too good...

f or f


Ben Gordon will still be the most overrated player in the league after the 07 season


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

suns will be the number one seed in the west


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Fiction

F/F
Spurs win the NBA Title


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

sunsrock103 said:


> fiction
> 
> suns will be the number one seed in the west



Fact- they have a deep team plus with Amare coming back they will be dangerous and could be in the finals next season.

Fact or Fiction will the Nets have a top 3 seed in the east come playoff time?


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

marcus banks will win the sixth man award


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fact

Suns will sweep every team in the playoffs :biggrin:


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> Fact
> 
> Suns will sweep every team in the playoffs :biggrin:



FICTION


fact or fiction- Will Seattle win the Northwest division


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: The Pacific Division will have three teams making the playoffs: Lakers, Kings, and Suns.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fact


the suns will win every game against the lakers


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

SunsRock31 said:


> Fact
> 
> Suns will sweep every team in the playoffs :biggrin:


HEL NO!!! Unless Christ is on the back of someone's jersey.

Yao avg 26pts, 11reb, 2blk, 50%fg, 80%ft, and be a top 5 MVP candidate


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> HEL NO!!! Unless Christ is on the back of someone's jersey.
> 
> Yao avg 26pts, 11reb, 2blk, 50%fg, 80%ft, and be a top 5 MVP candidate



Fiction

Will the Knicks make the playoffs in 07?


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

no the knicks have no chance with drafting balkman

suns will adance to the west finals


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Fiction - new playoff seeding means they'll see either Spurs or Mavs in 2nd round

Melo makes an All-NBA team


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

AMare will kill the spurs


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Fact - as long as Nash is in the game

Yao will kill the Suns


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: Amare will return as dominant as ever.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Fiction, I think he wont be as good but still decent

F/F

Mavs win the NBA Title?


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fiction

Steve Nash will 3-peat


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fact

amare will be mvp canadate


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

sunsrock103 said:


> fact
> 
> amare will be mvp canadate


Fiction. Nash will cancel him out.

Jordan Farmar will be the starting for the Lakers THIS year and will be a sleeper pick for ROY.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction

NBA on ABC's ratings will continue to spiral down this year


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Fact 

f/f - tmac returns as his usual self andplays 75+ games


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> Fact
> 
> f/f - tmac returns as his usual self andplays 75+ games


Fact.

F/F- if the Celtics somehow get AI, they win the Atlantic division.


----------



## dwadenumba1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fiction - They wont get AI


F/F: The New Orleans Hornets get 50 wins.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fact

Robert "Cheapskate" Sarver doesn't extend Boris Diaw's contract, and he signs with former Suns Gm Colangelo and the Raptors at the end of the season.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> Fact
> 
> Robert "Cheapskate" Sarver doesn't extend Boris Diaw's contract, and he signs with former Suns Gm Colangelo and the Raptors at the end of the season.


Uh...fiction

F/F Chris Webber gets traded during the season.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Net2 said:


> Uh...fiction
> 
> F/F Chris Webber gets traded during the season.


fiction ~ i dont see his contract going anywhere yet.


F/F: Raptors making the playoffs.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fact

The ratings for the NBA on ABC will not dip this year


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Fact.
> 
> F/F- if the Celtics somehow get AI, they win the Atlantic division.


Fact, since the last guy didn't read "if the Celtics somehow get AI"


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fiction

Boris Diaw will be an all star


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> Fiction
> 
> Boris Diaw will be an all star


fiction

F/F both coming off injuries, Yao has a better season than Amare


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

marion avg. in the top 3 in rebounding


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Fiction

Mavs win the 'chip?


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

FICTION

Bulls make it to ecf


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

fiction

f/f: yao > amare this year (suns fans please stop)


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fiction, now the beast they call Amare is gonna be worse than a tall overrated chinese guy with no talent?

f/f Amare dunks on Yao this season


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fact

pistons make it to the nba finals


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Fiction. They may make a run, but I can't see them getting to the finals.

Fact or Fiction: Jason Kidd will lead the league in triple doubles.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

clippers have better record than lakers


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: Kobe posterizes Shaq on Christmas.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction.
> 
> F/F: Kobe posterizes Shaq on Christmas.


Fiction....shaq doesnt get posterized. He will either let Kobe by or foul him hard if need be. 

Fact or Fiction- Lebron will lead the league in scoring this season


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

fiction, kobe will, lebron is a better all-around player

f/f Dirk Nowitzki will get injured in the olympic exhibitions, and miss the whole season


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> fiction, kobe will, lebron is a better all-around player
> 
> f/f Dirk Nowitzki will get injured in the olympic exhibitions, and miss the whole season



Fiction


Fact or Fiction: Will Marcus Williams make the all rookie first team at the end of the season?


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

no he wont

suns will have the best record


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Fiction

F/F: Suns fans will return to the crevice under their rock after Amare Stoudemire re-injures his knee and misses his entire career.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fiction, **** you

yao ming will break his leg and never play basketball again, and bronx43 will go in a hole and cry until he is dead. :banana:


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fact

rockets will be the worst team


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

faaaaaaaaccccccccttttttt
fffaaacccttt



the rockets will never make the playoffs


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Guys, stop acting like immature little kids.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

the heat will make the nba finals


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hold tight and let me go make a few more aliases and agree to my own posts. 
And yes, I agree that the Rockets will never make the playoffs. In fact, I don't even like the Rockets. Yao Ming is extremely overrated. The world will have nothing but sunny days and fruit loops should Yao ever break his leg. 
Unfortunately, Hurricane Katrina flooded my far from capacious subterranean residence and a childhood fever rendered me incapable of excreting tears. 

Sunsrock[insert combination of 3,0, &1], your insults are as bland as they are juvenile. Thanks.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

ficccctionnn

the suns will win the title


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fact


the jazz will make the playoffs


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Hold tight and let me go make a few more aliases and agree to my own posts.
> And yes, I agree that the Rockets will never make the playoffs. In fact, I don't even like the Rockets. Yao Ming is extremely overrated. The world will have nothing but sunny days and fruit loops should Yao ever break his leg.
> Unfortunately, Hurricane Katrina flooded my far from capacious subterranean residence and a childhood fever rendered me incapable of excreting tears.
> 
> Sunsrock[insert combination of 3,0, &1], your insults are as bland as they are juvenile. Thanks.


 :mrt:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> :mrt:


That is your response? 

I rest my case. 

*I have a inkling that perhaps you didn't understand that my sarcasm was a response to your post.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> That is your response?
> 
> I rest my case.
> 
> *I have a inkling that perhaps you didn't understand that my sarcasm was a response to your post.


this is fact or fiction not "acting" cool so that other people like you. Go to "I am gay forums" and admit your problem there. :clap:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> this is fact or fiction not "acting" cool so that other people like you. Go to "I am gay forums" and admit your problem there. :clap:


If by acting cool you mean using rationalism and displaying correct english, I am guilty. Explain how you can logically follow "acting" cool with "i am gay forums"? Aside from being non sequitur, it is beyond me why you would put quotations around "acting" and "i am gay forums." A mere "'i am gay' forums" suffices. By adding quotations around forums, it suggests that these forums are figurative and exists only in your pathetically miniscule minds.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

SunsRock31 said:


> this is fact or fiction not "acting" cool so that other people like you. Go to "I am gay forums" and admit your problem there. :clap:


Dude, grow up, seriously.
I've seen you in plenty forums with your foolish attitude.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Dude, grow up, seriously.
> I've seen you in plenty forums with your foolish attitude.


 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: 

:banana: :banana:


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

If Nets fans were doing this the backlash would have been greater. Those idiots ruined a good thread.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Dude, grow up, seriously.
> I've seen you in plenty forums with your foolish attitude.


*Do NOT attack other posters.*


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

sunsrock103 said:


> *Gone*


**Waits for a mod to edit**


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

F/f Championship Will Come From Western Conference


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

SunsRock31 said:


> F/f Championship Will Come From Western Conference


FACT!


F/F, West owns East.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Fact

An NBA superstar will get traded before the deadline.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fact


:banana: :curse: :biggrin: :angel: :banana: 

suns will lead the nba in 3 pointers per game

:clap: :clown:  :banana: :clap:


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Fact

Kobe will win Season MVP and will lead the Lakers to a 60-win season en route to an NBA title.


----------



## SuperMascotRocky (Dec 1, 2004)

Fiction

Earl Boykins will take too many shots.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

fiction

the mavs will be in the top 5 in defense :banana:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact.

F/F: The Suns will lead the league in PPG next year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Fact.
> 
> F/F: The Suns will lead the league in PPG next year.



fiction. according to frank009 the knicks will average about 160ppg next year.


f/f ron artest will play a full season.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fact. I believe that was already asked in this thread.

F/F: The Knicks make the playoffs.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Fact. I believe that was already asked in this thread.
> 
> F/F: The Knicks make the playoffs.


my fault, i didn't feel like reading all 15 pages.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Fact. I believe that was already asked in this thread.
> 
> F/F: The Knicks make the playoffs.


Fiction

Neither the Spurs nor the Mavs make the Finals.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Fiction
> 
> Neither the Spurs nor the Mavs make the Finals.



fact. clippers will be the representative from the west.

f/f. there will be less preferential treatment for superstars...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Fiction- Star treatment will always exist, and with the rules implemented these days and the soft fouls, it is more prevalent than it has ever been. 

F/F - Someone will get more than a 10 game suspension


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Fiction- Star treatment will always exist, and with the rules implemented these days and the soft fouls, it is more prevalent than it has ever been.
> 
> F/F - Someone will get more than a 10 game suspension


Fact

F/F? Kidd declining.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

fiction. kidd will still be good.

f/f:
sunrock people will continue to be annoying and act like little 5 year olds?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

supermati said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F? Kidd declining.



fact, but not by much

f/f reggie evans will try to grab someone else's nuts...


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Fiction [ that was pretty pointless and stupid ]

F/F Nuggets in the playoffs.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

beamer05 said:


> fiction. kidd will still be good.
> 
> f/f:
> sunrock people will continue to be annoying and act like little 5 year olds?


ROFL :biggrin: :banana: :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Fiction [ that was pretty pointless and stupid ]
> 
> F/F Nuggets in the playoffs.


Fact. Who else will win that division?

F/F- Charlotte will make their first playoffs this season?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Amare Is Back said:


> fiction
> 
> pau gasol will get mvp


Fact.

F/F Amare Is Back will be posting tomorrow.


----------



## dwadenumba1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fact?



F/F 2 or more teams will get 60+ wins


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Fact Mavs, Spurs, Suns, and maybe even the Heat seeing as how well they did through the playoffs.

F/F
A first round matchup could be Lakers vs Clippers?


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

M F F L said:


> Fact Mavs, Spurs, Suns, and maybe even the Heat seeing as how well they did through the playoffs.
> 
> F/F
> A first round matchup could be Lakers vs Clippers?


Fact. That would be a good series to watch also, and they both have homecourt. 



F/F, Heat MAKE IT to the FINALS at least once out of 3 years.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Fact. That would be a good series to watch also, and they both have homecourt.
> 
> 
> 
> F/F, Heat MAKE IT to the FINALS at least once out of 3 years.


Fiction - Wizards, Bulls will make the next 3 finals

Someone puts up a quadruple double next season


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Fiction - Wizards, Bulls will make the next 3 finals
> 
> Someone puts up a quadruple double next season


FICTION!, I don't really see that coming in the next season, probably a triple-double by Nash but a quad? No.

F/F Rockets get past the 1st round of the playoffs if they make it.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Fiction - Wizards, Bulls will make the next 3 finals
> 
> Someone puts up a quadruple double next season


Fact - Kobe

Isiah will be fired


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Fact - Kobe
> 
> Isiah will be fired


Fact

F/F Josh Smith has another 10 block game this season


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F Josh Smith has another 10 block game this season



Fact- he is a good shot blocker


fact or fiction- The Nets to get to the eastern conference finals this season?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Fiction - They haven't improved, other teams have

F/F - Jason Kidd will begin to show his age


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Fact

Miami Heat will advance to the 2nd round


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

F/F Sixers make it to ECF


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Fiction to the 5th power

McGrady and Yao make NBA's highest scoring duo


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Fiction to the 5th power
> 
> McGrady and Yao make NBA's highest scoring duo



Fiction

Amare/Nash
Terry/Nowitski
Duncan/Parker


fact or fiction: Will the following teams make the playoffs Sonics, Knicks?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Fiction no they wont

F/F: Chris Bosh averaging 25/12 next season.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Fiction no they wont
> 
> F/F: Chris Bosh averaging 25/12 next season.



Its possible so I say fact.


fact or fiction- Will the following win there division next season: Spurs, Nuggets, Suns, Pistons, Nets, Heat?


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

eddymac said:


> Its possible so I say fact.
> 
> 
> fact or fiction- Will the following win there division next season: Spurs, Nuggets, Suns, Pistons, Nets, Heat?



Fiction. Suns will be ousted by the Warriors for first place


F/F: Baron Davis will regain his All-Star status and lead the warriors to the playoffs for the first time in a decade


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction.

F/F: Atleast one superstar player gets injured this year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction.
> 
> F/F: Atleast one superstar player gets injured this year.



fact.

f/f: ben wallace will win the dpoy again.


----------



## ahonui06 (Aug 10, 2006)

fiction gerald wallace will win dpoy...he shoulda won last year

F/F: dirk will make the all nba first team for the third year in a row


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

FACT, and I won't let this thread die!

F/F Hornets to the playoffs next year?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> FACT, and I won't let this thread die!
> 
> F/F Hornets to the playoffs next year?


Fact, They'll be a 7th or 8th seed

F/F 
Darko Milicic will have a breakout years this upcoming season


----------



## tetrax (Feb 28, 2006)

> F/F
> Darko Milicic will have a breakout years this upcoming season


Fact.

F/F

Tracy McGrady will have his best season yet next season.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

tetrax said:


> Fact.
> 
> F/F
> 
> Tracy McGrady will have his best season yet next season.



Its possible so I say fact


fact or fiction: Will the NBA have the Heat win back to back cahmpionships?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

eddymac said:


> Its possible so I say fact
> 
> 
> fact or fiction: Will the NBA have the Heat win back to back cahmpionships?


fiction

F/F will Shaun Livingston have a breakout season


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

Fiction^

F/F: The Sacramento Kings will be a top 4 seed in the west.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

RedBanana® said:


> Fiction^
> 
> F/F: The Sacramento Kings will be a top 4 seed in the west.


Fiction. Suns will in the pacific division, and the other two seeds will come from the Northwest division and the top 2 in the Southwest (Dallas, San Antonio)

F/F- The Nets finish with the no. 2 seed


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

Net2 said:


> Fiction. Suns will in the pacific division, and the other two seeds will come from the Northwest division and the top 2 in the Southwest (Dallas, San Antonio)
> 
> F/F- The Nets finish with the no. 2 seed


fiction.

F/F - All 4 california teams will make the playoffs.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fiction. The Kings, Suns, and Lakers will. 

F/F: The Heat repeat.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction. The Kings, Suns, and Lakers will.
> 
> F/F: The Heat repeat.


You're saying the Clips wont make it?


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah WTF PHX isn't in CALI genius Shady?


----------



## RedBanana® (Aug 5, 2006)

Shady™ said:


> Fiction. The Kings, *Suns*, and Lakers will.
> 
> F/F: The Heat repeat.


hmmm, oakland..los angeles (2), sacramento.....yep, no phoenix :biggrin:


----------

